# New RCS only tank



## Amazon_Replica (Nov 24, 2007)

I have set up a 55 gallon RCS only tank.

Substrate is black gravel
74ºF
Willow Moss, Java Moss, Flame Moss, and a little narrow leaf java fern.
2x32w 6500k on for 6 hours, still adjusting this.
7 Red Cherry Shrimp, 40 on the way

I just made a full back moss wall, using willow moss


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Amazon_Replica said:


> I have set up a 55 gallon RCS only tank.
> 
> Substrate is black gravel
> 74ºF
> ...


There are going to be happy in that huge tank. Soon you'll have tons of them. Keep the updates coming on that tank.


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Man thats a big tank for cherries. Looking great though.
I'm converting my 55 to a large nano reef.


----------



## neilfishguy (Mar 10, 2008)

willow moss wall...it is going to take a while to fill in but it is going to be soo worth it!


----------



## praxis5624 (Apr 22, 2006)

Thats a great size tank to start cherries in. Black gravel and red cherries are going to be a great combination....as long as you let your population grow.....good luck.


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

You're gonna love it once your cherry colony grows to a few hundred fully matured. Lots of deep red mommies roaming around is pretty impressive IMO. 

I've got a 46G cherry tank that once had at least a thousand cherries. It was once my favorite tank. I ended up selling alot and then had a period where it got neglected so the population went way down. But now it's on its way back. 

Can't wait to see how yours turns out.
GL with it.


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

I think I went from 20 cherries last week to 30 this week. (originally 10 six months ago).
I don't know if my survival rate is getting real high due to even more hair java moss on the bottom.
Also I noticed that the shrimp seem to feed more in the open. I think they like large groups. Safey in numbers.
I also generally feed them in one area.
Am I training them?


----------



## Amazon_Replica (Nov 24, 2007)

Yea I hate to wait lol, I want the wall now hehe 

It will take a while, but I have noticed already that a few new "shoots" are poking through the mesh,
and on the side they are supposed to lol. I have no fish, just the cherries, and of course snails  
and I think the shrimp that were in my community tank are starting to realize that there are no predators. 
They are becoming more openly active too. I'm thinking maybe I didn't use enough 
moss, but man it was alot to begin with lol. Thanks for the encouragement, I'm still hoping I didn't waste all that moss.


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

My shrimp boss the tank
The glo-light tetras leave them along
even the small ones.
Too fast.

It's the dwarf crayfish (C. Puer) that's mean. Tries grab a cherry shrimp. He's not nice. So much for docile.


----------



## Amazon_Replica (Nov 24, 2007)

i have 49 fish in my other tank, and the shrimp just wanted to lay low. Now they are very red and out in the open, no pressure i guess. I feel like a traitor lol, I moved my chair from the 125 to the shrimp tank now hehe.


----------



## StereoKills (Sep 15, 2007)

Man, once that fills in with RCS that will be a sight to behold. Nice job!


----------



## Revernance (Aug 20, 2007)

Wow. The driftwood piece is just awesome!


----------



## tbrat (Jan 16, 2008)

Revernance said:


> Wow. The driftwood piece is just awesome!


I couldn't agree more...altho I think the whole darn tank is just awesome!! Love that moss wall good luck with it all!!

brat


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

Yeah I'm interested in the moss wall too.
I have this real fine hair moss (feels like moss), that would be real interesting for a wall like that.

Maybe I could use that instead of a sheet for near the window.


----------



## Amazon_Replica (Nov 24, 2007)

Well heres an update, geeeez I wish I had more patience lol









This is day 1 3.9.08









This is 20 days later 3.29.08

I can't get a good photo of it, but there are shoots popping through all over the wall, they're just super thin right now, as soon as they start branching it will look a million times better.


----------



## Amazon_Replica (Nov 24, 2007)

As far as the shrimp go, it reminds me of watching an airport from a distance. They are buzzing around from all directions now, its kinda cool 


I wasn't sure if the driftwood would look ok with the moss on top, but I think it's working out.
I'm also going to double the light this weekend to 4x32w and will bring me to almost 2.5wpg. It's not needed for the moss, but might make it grow a lil faster , told you I'm like a child, can't wait lol

You could use moss as a light breaker if your near a window. But it might take longer to fill in, cause it will grow both directions. I'm already noticing that it is growing slightly towards the back of the tank where the light is bouncing off the wall. I'm going to get a background to stop that so it all grows forward.

Thanks for the comments, I will keep you posted.


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

Yeah, my kids and I have always thought the shrimp look like airplanes.
We call it flying.
The is they travel so smooth and directed with the usual fish movements and distractions.


----------

